# The Edited Thread



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

So I was thinking...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)

Leonard said:


> So I was thinking...



and furthermore THIS is why I think women are the most beautiful creatures on this fantastic place we call earth.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2008)

Look, don't make me....


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

I've just realized.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)

You should never ..


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> You should never ..



roller skate in a buffalo herd without first...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

smearing your body with Helmanns mayo but also remember....


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2008)

It seems clear that


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 22, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> It seems clear that



two thongs do not make...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you're right, AnnMarie.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

And furthermore I am not in the habit of repeating myself


----------



## Ash (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh Leonard, you are so


----------



## bexy (Mar 22, 2008)

*well i will admit that this entire thread....*


----------



## Ash (Mar 22, 2008)

I have to admit that


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2008)

I was wondering if


----------



## bexy (Mar 22, 2008)

*she has only just eaten the dougnut*


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 22, 2008)

Broken record.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 22, 2008)

I need to be part of this


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 22, 2008)

Chow mein noodles all over my keyboard.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 22, 2008)

and when you google "donut cat"


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 22, 2008)

Just saying hi.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the inspiration with pets and donuts ..


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 22, 2008)

Just because my rabbits felt left out.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)

For some creatures ..


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 22, 2008)

Well at least I know


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 22, 2008)

Spooge is...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Ooooookay...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

Seriously people.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Seeerious?


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 22, 2008)

Are you...


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 22, 2008)

Oi! You there..in the colonies...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

It's not for everyone.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 22, 2008)

Cleopatra liked it.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

Say Whaaaaaa...?


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 22, 2008)

Absolutely! Wrappers were recently unearthed by Channel 4's 'Time Team', proving they actually date back to stoneage man.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

I laughed so hard I almost


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 22, 2008)

All this talk of spooge is confusing me...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh and this thread is now like up to 100% on the wrong scale...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

That sounds extremely filthy if you have a perverted mind... much like I do.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the last time I mention spooge on Dims ..


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh damn...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is the last time I mention spooge on Dims ..


That is the wrongest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ripley (Mar 22, 2008)

You know what?


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 22, 2008)

"Frootloops"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2008)

:blink: Putting my 2 cents in!

~Punkin


----------



## bexy (Mar 22, 2008)

*ok i checked in the dictionary*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *ok i checked in the dictionary*


Your dictionary sucks.


----------



## bexy (Mar 22, 2008)

*ok i get it now and look*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *ok i get it now and look*


I hate that I can't rep you for that.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 22, 2008)

This is my favorite goat.


----------



## bexy (Mar 22, 2008)

*leonard, if he is your favourite goat i assume you know him personally, and so*


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't believe...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice goat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2008)

No really, I mean it.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)

Why thank you, AnnMarie. His name is Mr. Dangles.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Why thank you, AnnMarie. His name is Mr. Dangles.



That seems appropriate. Mr. Gonads seems far too obvious.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> That seems appropriate. Mr. Gonads seems far too obvious.



Yeah. I wanted to call him Droopers O'Shaunessy, but then I realized that sounded like a stripper name, and I didn't want people to think Mr. Dangles was a stripper.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 23, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Why thank you, AnnMarie. His name is Mr. Dangles.





AnnMarie said:


> That seems appropriate. Mr. Gonads seems far too obvious.





Leonard said:


> Yeah. I wanted to call him Droopers O'Shaunessy, but then I realized that sounded like a stripper name, and I didn't want people to think Mr. Dangles was a stripper.



It's 12:24 am...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

If Bexy gets a playdate with Leonard's goat's balls


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 23, 2008)

OK, now I get it - http://spooged.tripod.com/ No, seriously, NOT?!? Old, white guy. MUST. HAVE. RULES?!?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 23, 2008)

Or........


----------



## Ash (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel you, B.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, now I get it - http://spooged.tripod.com/ No, seriously, NOT?!? Old, white guy. MUST. HAVE. RULES?!?



Really? :blink:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 23, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Really? :blink:



Ok, PREFER rules. Awkward with freestyle but capable of accommodating, SLOWLY.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Ok, PREFER rules. Awkward with freestyle but capable of accommodating, SLOWLY.




Oy gevalt.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)

I sent you a PM, Ernest.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 23, 2008)

Das Boot. Verstehen sie?


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 23, 2008)

so thank god


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 23, 2008)

I am slightly


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

"Better late than never."?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 23, 2008)

I missed all the Goats(e.cx) discussion. I'm gutted!


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 23, 2008)

But you can always


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2008)

I am severely


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

I am innocent, seriously.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Nor have I...


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 23, 2008)

I suspect your mind is wandering


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 23, 2008)

I suspect wandering minds


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

...Hmmm, I'm wondering?

~Punkin


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 23, 2008)

Gosh, how I miss the Three Spooges...:doh:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the time has arrived for a picture of


----------



## bexy (Mar 23, 2008)

*no donuts i know...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

No, I can't...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahhh, what a wonderful day.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *no donuts i know...*



Can you say


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I think the time has arrived for a picture of



I'm scared.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

No way ...


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm scared.



Rest assured


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 23, 2008)

ohkay . . .


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Why now...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 23, 2008)

If not now, ....


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

Monkdonna and Child


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting concept... (see below)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I'll be dipped in buttermilk if it isn't


----------



## ripley (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll admit it.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 23, 2008)

Please lets not...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 23, 2008)

....deny me the pleasure of spooge.....


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 23, 2008)

nearly 100 posts in ..


----------



## bexy (Mar 23, 2008)

*well to be fair..*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 23, 2008)

...in an ideal world......


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 23, 2008)

Reminds Mr. BothGunsBlazing of post #41...
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=736808&postcount=41


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, I know I said I wouldn't discuss spooge anymore, but sometimes .. when you least expect it ..


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 23, 2008)

a fat girl goes an throws spooge right back in your face until......


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a heads up, people. 

It's "splooge", not "spooge" (even though both are technically correct.) "Splooge" is the more classy word for it. :bow:


----------



## ripley (Mar 23, 2008)

Testing, testing, one two three...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just found this thread and...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

It has been pointed out to me that I didn't understand this thread.

:blush: Punkin


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't forget, kids


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's talk movies!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 24, 2008)

RE: Spooge. Um....


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 24, 2008)

That was exactly my point, Vickie. "Spooge" is so....ick. "Splooge" is much more classy (relatively speaking.)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh great, Santaclear.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 24, 2008)

did some one say relative and spooge?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 24, 2008)

Or not.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know about sp[l]ooge...


----------



## GenericGeek (Mar 24, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I don't know about sp[l]ooge...



Don't know about splooge? How about sprog? Jizz? Pearl Jam? Soft (, Machine, see also?)

Cream of Some Yung Guy, maybe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

*has nothing to say*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

It's so silent...


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 24, 2008)

Posting in an epic thread...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

It's unbelieveable...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll tell you what's unbelievable!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Now, that's indeed inbelievable...


I can't find it in my dictionary!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 24, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Or not.



*Troy McClure:* Don't kid yourself, Billy. If a cow got the chance he'd eat you & everyone you cared about!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 24, 2008)

You'll regret this.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 24, 2008)

Gee... I was a Grade A moron to ever question eating meat.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I guess that's me


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 24, 2008)

No, he didn't get in trouble for *that*, Leonard. However, he was run out of town on a rail. Why? You'll see.


In retrospect, a lime green SAAB Sonnet with SMEGMA as the license plate doesn't seem so bad, does it?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

It's very clear to me that you


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

...forgot something, sugar and spice...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 24, 2008)

Apparently my crazy friend here hasn't heard of the food chain.


----------



## bexy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Dick Cheney walks into the Oval Office and sees The President whooping and hollering.

"What's the matter, Mr. President?" The Vice President inquired.

"Nothing at all, boss. I just done finished a jigsaw puzzle in record time!" The President beamed.

"How long did it take you?" .....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Haven't heard of the food chain? You talkin' to me? :huh:


----------



## ripley (Mar 24, 2008)

A secret service agent rushed into the oval office, telling the president that 3 Brazilians were just killed outside the Whitehouse...President Bush leaped up from his desk and said


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 24, 2008)

this is just to say


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

er... :huh: what?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

TW its not you like to miss much but we had a donut eating cat that


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 25, 2008)

. . should belong here
http://www.jamaicainn.co.uk/potters_curiosities.htm
(its well worth a look-in if you're into taxidermy and kittens)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sure, cats are the wardens of the underworld, which is why they are stereotypically kept by witches, a living cat could do wonders in that freakish place, it could raise an army of disturbingly garbed kittens to reek vengeance on taxidermists everywhere


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds indeed creepy...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

A flying tit


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 25, 2008)

so it was the tit, wot killed cock-robin? I always thought it was the sparrow


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll bet you a million bucks that ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

candy corn is good for......


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2008)

people who...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 25, 2008)

I know, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, you know


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2008)

I used to understand this thread, but brain damage caused by other threads has also put me in the dark here and closed the door.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't you dare


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

touch me there again.....


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 25, 2008)

note


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 25, 2008)

also note


----------



## ripley (Mar 25, 2008)

I know how to do it right, but I am a rebel, so I'm refusing to in this post.



Suck it.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 25, 2008)

ripley said:


> I know how to do it right, but I am a rebel, so I'm refusing to in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcnfkL-GxoM&feature=related


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't believe...


----------



## ripley (Mar 25, 2008)

Leonard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcnfkL-GxoM&feature=related



the sooner you admit


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

I just do not understand it,


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 26, 2008)

The best part of this thread...


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2008)

A blonde and her husband are lying in bed listening to the next door neighbor's dog. It has been in the backyard barking for hours and hours. 

The blonde jumps up out of bed and says, "I've had enough of this." She goes downstairs. 

The blonde finally comes back up to bed and her husband says "'The dog is still barking, what have you been doing?'" 

The blonde says . . . .


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 26, 2008)

now here's another clue for you all.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought it was George...


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 26, 2008)

aww, it's just a thread in just a forum....


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 26, 2008)

ok
.....................


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

Relax!!! Oh no...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Relax! :huh: Why...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

Why does Frankie Goes to Hollywood make me think of


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 26, 2008)

Spooge? you know whats really weird, my grandparents on my dads side have always been called mooge and pooge, and spooge is the only thing that rhymes with them, well except luge and huge


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Now, that's interesting.


----------



## bexy (Mar 26, 2008)

*dont you think though that...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmmm... good question.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 26, 2008)

Am I the only one


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 26, 2008)

Whoa, whoa, whoa.....hold on...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Hold it! Freeze!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

Well since you mentioned it


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

Who killed Cock-Robin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

There's some empty space...


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

In California


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Woofwoof! Arrrwoof!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

This is how this thread reads




Leonard said:


> So I was thinking...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> and furthermore THIS is why I think women are the most beautiful creatures on this fantastic place we call earth.





AnnMarie said:


> Look, don't make me....





Leonard said:


> I've just realized.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> You should never ..





Ernest Nagel said:


> roller skate in a buffalo herd without first...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> smearing your body with Helmanns mayo but also remember....





AnnMarie said:


> It seems clear that





Ernest Nagel said:


> two thongs do not make...





Leonard said:


> I think you're right, AnnMarie.





DUBLINDA said:


> And furthermore I am not in the habit of repeating myself





Ashley said:


> Oh Leonard, you are so





Ashley said:


> I have to admit that





AnnMarie said:


> I was wondering if





bexylicious said:


> *she has only just eaten the dougnut*





Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Broken record.





LalaCity said:


> I need to be part of this





Miss Vickie said:


> Chow mein noodles all over my keyboard.





LalaCity said:


> and when you google "donut cat"





Santaclear said:


> Just saying hi.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Thank you all for the inspiration with pets and donuts ..





Miss Vickie said:


> Just because my rabbits felt left out.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> For some creatures ..





DumbAssBunny said:


> Well at least I know





BeckaBoo said:


> Spooge is...





Timberwolf said:


> Ooooookay...





Leonard said:


> Seriously people.





Timberwolf said:


> Seeerious?





BeckaBoo said:


> Are you...





Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Oi! You there..in the colonies...





Maxx Awesome said:


> It's not for everyone.





Maxx Awesome said:


> Say Whaaaaaa...?





Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Absolutely! Wrappers were recently unearthed by Channel 4's 'Time Team', proving they actually date back to stoneage man.





sugar and spice said:


> I laughed so hard I almost





BeckaBoo said:


> All this talk of spooge is confusing me...





BeckaBoo said:


> Oh and this thread is now like up to 100% on the wrong scale...





Maxx Awesome said:


> That sounds extremely filthy if you have a perverted mind... much like I do.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is the last time I mention spooge on Dims ..





BeckaBoo said:


> Oh damn...





Maxx Awesome said:


> That is the wrongest thing I've ever seen.





ripley said:


> You know what?





LalaCity said:


> "Frootloops"





Punkin1024 said:


> :blink: Putting my 2 cents in!
> 
> ~Punkin





bexylicious said:


> *ok i checked in the dictionary*





Maxx Awesome said:


> Your dictionary sucks.





bexylicious said:


> *ok i get it now and look*





Maxx Awesome said:


> I hate that I can't rep you for that.





Leonard said:


> This is my favorite goat.





bexylicious said:


> *leonard, if he is your favourite goat i assume you know him personally, and so*





BeckaBoo said:


> I can't believe...





AnnMarie said:


> Nice goat.





AnnMarie said:


> No really, I mean it.





Leonard said:


> Why thank you, AnnMarie. His name is Mr. Dangles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

I realized that...


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 27, 2008)

I only got through the first three pages


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 27, 2008)

head, meet desk.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Desk, meet head.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 27, 2008)

She took of her clothes. He looked at her ample breasts and ...


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 27, 2008)

ZOINKS!!! :doh:


----------



## ripley (Mar 27, 2008)

Saw this and had to get this thread back on track.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

That is some good editing, and how fitting it is, since it is here in the edited thread and BTW


----------



## Leonard (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's my question.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

And to answer you Leonard, I think


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe they're simply blind on that eye, due to technical reasons.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 28, 2008)

Perhaps they choose to walk a slightly different path while still sharing in this thread's simple pleasures.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Possibly, yes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2008)

Timberwolf...

(For those who wonder what this thread is about, check out my answer to Timberwolf in the "reason" for editing, beneath my signature lines. Hope this helps.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Here.

Shhhh!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Is someone taking attendance?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

I am confused.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I'll be a monkeys uncle if it isn't


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Say, did they steal your "edit" button?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 29, 2008)

Momma's ed


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been editing a project for work and you know how it makes your eyes cross?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it possible to work cross-eyed?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

It's my firm belief that


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

You should look below.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

You have arrived look no further


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

I simply can't believe


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Me neither.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

OK OK thanks to a friend


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 30, 2008)

Remember slinkys? I loved playing with them as a child.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

View attachment slinky.gif


Like so?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you! That is really cool!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2008)

Goodness gracious, heavens to Betsy...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, you know...


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 31, 2008)

edit your threads, people!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Assumes they are able to read hidden text...


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 31, 2008)

But this is how the thread should have been from the beginning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

... you have a point, there.

I have to agree with you.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

It could be


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, you may have a point, there...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

IF what I am thinking, about what you are saying is correct, Timberwolf,


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

DumbAssBunny


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you really think?...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Timberwolf, here it is


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 2, 2008)

This thread has slowed down too much.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

I know, really now, editing is the


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 2, 2008)

It's 2 sweet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Yay! Whoohoo!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Uhh, Timberwolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, actually...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

I used to be


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

You were in a haze?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 3, 2008)

Turtle haze. Hey, it's in my brain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, by the way...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Timberwolf, do you have something


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh? Oh, er...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Apparently the only way to revive this thread is to discuss how some words


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

A predicate nominative is a noun or pronoun which follows the verb and describes or renames the subject. It is another way of naming the subject. It follows a linking verb.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

*scratching head*, Uhhhh -


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention,


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 3, 2008)

He just comes in...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh? *scratches head*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Scratching your head seems to help thinking...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

You might be right!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

I LOVE to read the edited part. It is like getting a gift in a gift bag, and you take out the big gift and shuffle around in the paper left in the bag,


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Well thats cool.  I see whatcha mean! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Why are you upside down ?¿?¿?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahh, but he is NOT upside down


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Well observed...






http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39016


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

There I go again not being observant


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

But I am because


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to state


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 4, 2008)

The rain in Spain.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I have to state



YES!!!! because I know that


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm sorry. I'm not trying to make anyone feel crazy. Besides, SugarandSpice, I will always think of you


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> ... I'm not trying to make anyone feel crazy. ...


Are you sure?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

I was curiously wondering why you did this....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

I know, it's quite surprising...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

I found a picture of a Dodo bird. They supposedly went extinct from the mid to late 17th Century. The Dodo was a flightless bird endemic to the Indian Ocean island of Mauritius. Related to pigeons and doves, it stood about a metre (three feet) tall and weighed about 20 kilograms, lived on fruit and nested on the ground. Fascinating!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not sure they went extinct...


----------



## Leonard (Apr 5, 2008)

To be honest...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, you know...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey TW, can you...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

About those Dodos ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

When I looked at the picture of the Dodo bird I see


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 5, 2008)

Those flightless dildos


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Erm... dildos?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

dildos are dodos ???
dodos are dildos ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

I understand your confusion...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Last time I checked this thread...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

It's amazing...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 6, 2008)

Well - we could always combine the two topics, what do you think?


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well - we could always combine the two topics, what do you think?



Girl...........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, as long...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck .....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahem... may I?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah it's safe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Whew, that was close...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 7, 2008)

Not Spooge.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

*Takes off headphones*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah spoon!

*I dunno, though.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Spoonerisms, anyone?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 8, 2008)

Credit to Graphic Brat of deviantart


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello? Hello? HELLOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Zzzzzz... Huh? :huh: Er...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

Leonard, when I mentioned that I wanted some swiss chocolate


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Did he? :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

OOOH did somebody say chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Dunno. Did actually someone say Chocolate?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 12, 2008)

Has someone been saying "chocolate"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, did we wake you up?


----------



## Leonard (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooh, I love spoonerisms!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

So you spoon loverisms?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

whats you're take on Sporkisms?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Haven't met them, yet.


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd stay away if I were you.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 12, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> whats you're take on Sporkisms?



Grammatical. errors


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2008)

well don't you see, a spork is neither here nor there.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahhh......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2008)

choo????!!!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Choo choo oh here they come oh here they come


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Grammatical. errors


Ah. Well...


----------



## olwen (Apr 13, 2008)

better tie you down to the tracks now.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 13, 2008)

It make's this thread, all the sweeter when they dont ge't it,


----------



## olwen (Apr 13, 2008)

get it while the gettins good....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Are we the braindead elite


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 13, 2008)

Men be acting all like zombies at the mall. Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

So you think...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 13, 2008)

That's a pointy issue to be sure...


----------



## Suze (Apr 13, 2008)

Maxx, did ya know that


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Some butter knives are sharp, but not as sharp as


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

(This post is pointless, because...)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Timberwolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Here .


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

are you reading this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Didn't you forget something?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think I forgot anything ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Gotcha! Er... no.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

*I'm good.*
:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Well ...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

*True* . . . . .


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

So a guy walks into the bar and there is


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Now, that is funny...


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

So...this one time...at band camp...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, I'm alive...


----------



## olwen (Apr 14, 2008)

Leopold Von Sacher-Masoch


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

So the guy overhears the bartender tell the bunny


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Bar? Chocolate Bar?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

So the bunny says, "Don't you know?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Right... there is this rumor...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

So the bartender turns to the toad and says,


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Well . . .


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

there was a toad at a bar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Erm ...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

On a toad stool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, some of them are in castles...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

And the toad says


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 15, 2008)

This is one long-ass joke.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

Then he asks the wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

May I guess?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

So the wolf says, "Well this place is


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 15, 2008)

I have no idea where this is going...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> So the wolf says, "Well this place is


I knew it... Sorta...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 15, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeh...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, after I posted the whole Wolf, Toad, Bunny thing, I felt obligated to write something when you asked me how it ended. I obviously have proven


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be too sure about that...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 16, 2008)

Wouldn't be a rip-roaring success in our "Official Joke Thread"


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

I know, I know. I really posted it at first because at the time it seemed like Timberwolf, Swamptoad and myself were the only ones


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 16, 2008)

The joke failed for one simple reason.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Indeed .


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm a Zorak expert not a joke expert.


----------



## Suze (Apr 16, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Maxx, did ya know that



did this offend you or something? in that case...we're even!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Luckily, there is the link in the quote...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I'm a Zorak expert not a joke expert.


Well, actually that joke wasn't that bad.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

You know Timberwolf, even though you are a carnivore, I think you are a nice wolf and would choose a salad if you were


----------



## Suze (Apr 16, 2008)

Maxx Awesome _is_ kinda


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> You know Timberwolf, even though you are a carnivore, I think you are a nice wolf and would choose a salad if you were


Well, I wouldn't eat that bunny...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, bunny says go for the pork, and know that you


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 17, 2008)

susieQ said:


> did this offend you or something? in that case...we're even!



I just didn't have anything extraordinarily witty in reply.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh Maxx, you are a naughty, naughty boy. There will be no spooge


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I just didn't have anything extraordinarily witty in reply.


I honestly wonder...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 18, 2008)

I never read posts with my ass at all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Then why does it wear glasses?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 18, 2008)

*Is completely lost*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Need a map?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 18, 2008)

Depends what langauge it's in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm... well...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 19, 2008)

I am thinking for this particular adventure a map written in


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

:blink: Do you want to imply...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 19, 2008)

NO, only that if he is looking for his arse, he should


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, to be honest...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 19, 2008)

Then I'd just be talking out me arse...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Erm ... :blink:




I might be wrong, but...


----------



## Leonard (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Say, how do you manage to have an empty message space?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 20, 2008)

Gotta say, I'm really lovin' all this clipart!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Me too ...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

Red X of DOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

Red X of DOOOOOOOM!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats pretty ....

View attachment bek155.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Now we are...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

Heh. See that's actually doubly funny to me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

I am a Smurf, I stand three apples high, when I reach out to hug you,


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Three apples?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, I know, the rhyme is flawed, but really


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

This reminds me of something...


----------



## Leonard (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Say, dude ...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 21, 2008)

Red X of DOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Leonard (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

$1? :blink:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 21, 2008)

Hey! *waving*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 21, 2008)

Count me in on the deal, silly!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

Their?


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

the question lies in the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Is the answer the question?


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

I dunno.


----------



## David Bowie (May 22, 2008)

.....X.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)




----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 22, 2008)

The answer is a misspell, the question is


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Aha... I see... well...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 22, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> .....X.....




Wow, this is a really big


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Yes... But...


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

maybe the ....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

What if...


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

then perhaps ....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Oh, I see...


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Maybe it was an guesstimation ...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Aha... a guesstimation...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 29, 2008)

with great power comes . .


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

:blink: Great power makes you...


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

When wolfie says . . . . .













You are edible, you had better watch out!!!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 29, 2008)

I am not so scared of that Wolf


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Timberwolf is ...


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

All I can say is from my early childhood, my parents . . . . .















Read me the story of Little Red Riding Hood and the Wolf that ate Grandma.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Oh, that...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Seems like...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

My love of editing will last into


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi DAB! I'm wondering...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2008)

No idea, TW.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 27, 2008)

I know, I think that Leonard has gone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

He's apparently not the only one MIA...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 27, 2008)

I love Scooby Doo. My doggy "speaks" and when I say ScoobyDoobyDoo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL... that's actually funny. 
I'm a Scooby fan, also. Some of my favorite episodes...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

Zoiks .... I mean ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi swamptoad... say...


----------

